# HS55 to a HS80



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

Good morning all! I would like to know if any of our forum readers would know if the auger assembly of a HS55 is interchangeable with a HS80? I think I have found a donor honda snow blower for my track HS80 that ate a brick. The individual that has it for sale says the engine does not work and it has moving issues. After looking at width specs on line, the width of each seems to be the same. So far its the only older one that seems to be a donor unit! Thanks for any replies.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ylobrd said:


> Good morning all! I would like to know if any of our forum readers would know if the auger assembly of a HS55 is interchangeable with a HS80? I think I have found a donor honda snow blower for my track HS80 that ate a brick. The individual that has it for sale says the engine does not work and it has moving issues. After looking at width specs on line, the width of each seems to be the same. So far its the only older one that seems to be a donor unit! Thanks for any replies.


the width of what?

the hs55 auger housing assembly is smaller than the 80.


----------

